# Please Recommend a Retired Gunners system



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

What brands will retire and unretire via electronic remote???


----------



## silver1108 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi 
I bought a Tainrite retired gunner from Trainrite. Service was incredible and the unit works great.Highly recomend


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

The one made by Train Rite is the only one that I'm aware of the retires and unretires. We use it all the time and it is awesome. No need for a holding blind either.


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks!

I'll take a look


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Malcolm,

Bumper Boy makes one that rotates, you sew a piece of camouflage to a white t shirt. Rotating the unit shows either white or camouflage. If you turn it just right you can turn it sideways to you also. 

It retires and unretires as you wish. BB mounts it on their launchers which in my opinion isn't the best. I removed the motor that makes it rotate and mounted it in the middle of a stickman and ran a wire back to the BB. It has it's limitations like all things but all in all it works good enough, is lightweight, and if you use the right kind of camo, disappears when retired. It's hard to find but the old style flannel camouflage mostly yellow with greens and browns works the best. All the "modern" stuff looks black and usually shiny at a distance.

Of course it requires a BB launcher and transmitter, great if you have that, impossible if you don't.

Good luck with your dog,
John Lash


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any one have a "Malcom"? I received one that is not working and am trying to track down directions - I contacted the company with no such luck.....

FOM


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Train Rite Handy Man is the way to go.....Will work with either Bumper Boy or Dogtra/TT electronics.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

FOM said:


> Any one have a "Malcom"? I received one that is not working and am trying to track down directions - I contacted the company with no such luck.....
> 
> FOM


I have one and have had no problems except for replacing the battery after a couple years of use. What is yours not doing? What electronic are you using? 

Who did you speak with when you contacted the company?


----------

